# will Siri every become available on my iPhone?



## steveshults (Nov 22, 2011)

will Siri every become available on my iPhone?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Which iPhone do you have?

Apple will most likly only allow Siri to be installed on iPhone 4s and Up. There is a way to get Siri on your Phone via jailbreaking.

Jailbreak tool brings Siri to unsupported devices | Macworld


----------

